# Limited Edition New Beetle - Satellite Blue with XM Radio



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Volkswagen of America is going to announce a new limited edition New Beetle model at the Chicago Auto show today at 11am. We won't have photos till later this morning from the show floor, but we figured we'd provide you with a sneak peak of of the press release that will be released later this morning...
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
Auburn Hills, Michigan - With a new, limited edition model announced today at the Chicago Auto Show, Volkswagen of America, Inc. is positioned to provide Drivers with new adventures via the roadways and the airwaves. The debut of the 2004 Volkswagen Satellite Blue New Beetle is music to the ears of audiophiles craving entertainment variety and digital quality, as well as those seeking a unique color and trim package and their very own piece of popular culture.
The special edition 2004 Volkswagen Satellite Blue New Beetle features a radio with CD/MP3 audio capabilities, external portable audio jacks and a satellite radio receiver for XM® Satellite Radio. The Satellite Blue New Beetle comes with free activation and a one-year subscription to the satellite radio service, affording Drivers a virtually unlimited range of music styles and radio formats, most commercial-free.
Exclusive to the 2004 Volkswagen Satellite Blue New Beetle is a new, uniquely eye-catching Malibu Blue exterior color and 17-inch alloy wheels with matching body-colored inserts. Inside, a unique color motif of new Blue Moods, featuring blue door and floor mats trims, which sets off sets an edgy, hip atmosphere.
There is also a stylish, leather-wrapped steering wheel, shift knob and hand brake, and a number of styling cues from the popular New Beetle Turbo S, including brushed alloy trim on the steering wheel, door handles and door lock knobs, glove box handle, handbrake knob and dashboard handle and the New Beetle’s signature bud vase. Other standard equipment includes a power glass sunroof and a front center adjustable armrest.
Equipped with a 2.0-liter, 115-horsepower engine, and a four-speed automatic transmission, the limited edition 2004 Volkswagen Satellite Blue New Beetle delivers driving enjoyment with added performance and safety from the ESP® Electronic Stabilization Program, available as an option. For added passenger comfort and convenience, Drivers can opt for a Cold Weather Package that includes heatable front seats and heated front windshield washer nozzles.
Sure to be in demand—but limited to just 1,200 models—the 2004 Volkswagen Satellite Blue New Beetle audio entertainment-themed vehicle will be sold only in the United States. The car will be available for purchase at Volkswagen dealerships beginning in Spring 2004. The MSRP will be announced as the on-sale date nears.


----------



## w00sh! (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: Limited Edition New Beetle - Satellite Blue with XM Radio (vwvortex1)*

Jamie,
Thanks for the info. We will look forward to pics!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeetleBan (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Limited Edition New Beetle - Satellite Blue with XM Radio (w00sh!)*

They are already there
















And now for the "Anyone got the part number for the radio??" posts


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: Limited Edition New Beetle - Satellite Blue with XM Radio (MeetleBan)*

I also like that color.


----------



## Kevin Rowley (Sep 6, 1999)

*Re: Limited Edition New Beetle - Satellite Blue with XM Radio (MeetleBan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeetleBan* »_And now for the "Anyone got the part number for the radio??" posts









Allow me to be the first.








Since I just made the first payment on my wife's NB, I'm not a likely candidate to be buying the Satellite Blue Edition. However, I would be interested in upgrading our audio system to what comes in this car. 
Part numbers, prices, degree of difficulty, etc...?


----------



## ceboyd (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: Limited Edition New Beetle - Satellite Blue with XM Radio (Kevin Rowley)*

I'm looking forward to seeing that at the auto show!
BUT my bugaboo already has an aftermarket HU with Sirius SAT radio so I won't be buying it either


----------



## CK98Beeetle (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Limited Edition New Beetle - Satellite Blue with XM Radio (ceboyd)*

I get to see it in two weeks!! I can't wait! Looks great. Maybe this year they might actually have some "New" cars at the show, last year they didn't have a Phaeton or an R32. And the models that were there were base models.







This year will be better though!


----------



## AeroWagon (Nov 2, 2009)

Saw one of these at a buy here pay here lot this weekend, hadn't seen the color before except on an B5 A4 so I thought it may have been a limited edition.


----------

